# Game #23: Los Angeles Lakers (18-4) @ Chicago Bulls (8-14) [12/15]



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

5:00PM PST, KCAL9​


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #23: Los Angeles Lakers (17-4) @ Chicago Bulls (8-14) [12/14]*

Lets go lakers!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Game #23: Los Angeles Lakers (17-4) @ Chicago Bulls (8-14) [12/14]*

Dude, the game is tomorrow

Already miss the Lakers? ahahaha I know...Me too


----------



## Jesukki (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Game #23: Los Angeles Lakers (17-4) @ Chicago Bulls (8-14) [12/14]*

Damn don't make game threads so early. I was already looking when the game starts and good stream.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*Re: Game #23: Los Angeles Lakers (17-4) @ Chicago Bulls (8-14) [12/14]*

For some reason I assumed it was today. My bad


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Game #23: Los Angeles Lakers (17-4) @ Chicago Bulls (8-14) [12/15]*

we're also 18-4. finals over yet Cris? lol


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was a legitimate keyboard error.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We should kill them, despite Kobe's F-ed up right hand.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I think we should be able to take this one. Chicago is horrible right now. I'm hoping Kobe can sit out most of the 4th.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

*Kobe Shootaround at United Center*


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Mop up the floor with them, then give the starters some rest for tomorrow


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OK this is actually a problem. We look horrible.

We're playing the damn Bulls. They are sooooo bad.

Our defense is terrible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's got 20 points in the first quarter so far. Wow.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Oh have a little patience. Its the beginning of many road games. As long as they are ahead at the end, doesn't matter how it looks.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice move there by Shannon Brown.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe's been terrific. I expected a really terrible shooting night from him, not 25 at the half. We've got to step up our defense though.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Sluggish on boards, but Bryant kept us in the first half of the game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Kobe is trying to do too much, I'm fairly certain Ron is still in Utah, and Pau is acting like a little girl every time he gets the ball.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Gasol looks flat.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We need to get Shannon back in there. He played hard.

Andrew is embarrassing himself out there. Comparing his production in this game to Noah's is a joke. Andrew has 1 rebound and 1 block. Noah has 11 rebounds and 5 blocks.

Offense looks extremely stagnant and the defense is lazy, along with the rebounding.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Team looks flat al together. Pretty embarrassing for Lakers since Celtics just tortured Bulls this past Saturday.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I want to throw up


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

PJ took another Timeout. 

Kobe is being doubled and other players aren't making shots.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers are 3-15 beyond the arc..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Kobe is literally keeping Lakers in the game.

Other guys have to step it..

Artest is 2-12..mostly good looks that just couldn't go down..

At the end of 3rd qtr, 73-72, Bulls


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jesus. Artest is killing us. Everyone other than Kobe is killing us.

How does only 1 player out of 12 play well?

Kobe has to drop 60 for us to come away with this one. Bulls attack is really balanced. Ours is all one (ridiculously good) player.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

21 FG pct. for the Lakers in the 3rd qtr.

L.A is out of sync.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Showtime Shannon Brown. :headbang:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

YAY! Shannon came to play!

If whichever turd-monkey who tried to block Shannon's dunk liked what he saw there, he can see some more of it this February at All-Star Weekend.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Lakers are now controlling the boards. Bulls have gone cold..gotta keep fighting through those screens..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Great bucket by Odom off of Kobe missed attempt

90-82, Lakers...2:44 left to go in the game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Costly consecutive TOs by Kobe.

Noah with 17 rebs...WTF


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Can you all remember this the next time Kobe goes 7/26 ??

Its a long season with ups and downs. Good games and bad. But, we have a leader who shows up every night trying to get a win.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Mamba strikes again..

92-84, Lakers


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

That lefthanded bucket was impressive.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

.....with the sweet left hand, he ices the game :bluesbros:


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

That's game


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

HKF said:


> That lefthanded bucket was impressive.


SportsCenter Highlight :bsmile:


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Noah shook hands and talked with PJ... This dude drives me :krazy: sometime..


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh btw, Lakers win 96-87.

I'm going to see Lakers tomorrow in Milwaukee.. Woo Hoo!


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Lynx said:


> Noah shook hands and talked with PJ... This dude drives me :krazy: sometime..


I see this a lot. Like Artest years ago. When a guy sees the way a team is supposed to run, they really want to be a part of it. Maybe he will be leaving when is contract is up to a winning team ?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

We have serious rebounding issues. Bynum really needs to pull his head out of his *** and start grabbing some boards. He played with no energy tonight. The guy looked like he had just eaten 4 Whoppers before the game started.

Happy we won, but it wasn't a good win at all.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar needs to pick up his scoring and Bynum needs to step it up on the rebounding.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yep i've been complaining about this for a while now. i guess bynum thinks it's "rest time" since pau is back.

one thing andrew hasn't proven so far, however you look at it, is that he can play at a high level consistently.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Lamar needs to pick up his scoring and Bynum needs to step it up on the rebounding.


I totally agree with this statement. If they don't, this roadtrip might not be pretty.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Thankfully Kobe bailed us out, we need to step it up though.


----------

